# Opiniones sobre un ampli de 200w



## alemayol (Jul 29, 2011)

Hola colegas estoy buscando de armar algun amplificador bueno para unos parlantes de 12" y encontre en el foro este diagrama que dejo a continuacion.... 
es el diagrama interno del STK4048xi
que por lo que me an dicho suena muy bien este stk el tema es que de cada 5 stk 3 son truchos aca en rosario. y ya que encontre el diagrama interno quiero armarlo lo que queria saber es sus opiñones sobre este circuito o si alguien lo armo o bien si notan algo raro.
Mi otra duda es si lo puedo alimentar con 65 volts simetricos (130volts)  



diagrama mas grande 
http://imageshack.us/f/269/stk4048int.jpg/

Transformador 8amp 





El transformador es de una potencia zkx-audio mt700s aca les dejo las caracteristicas de la potencia que tenia el ampli que se quemo y lo desarme todo 
http://www.zkxargentina.com.ar/2004/mt700s/ficha.htm#ficha 

que potencia puedo sacar por canal con ese diagrama y ese trafo? :S


----------



## Holas (Jul 29, 2011)

Como consejo , por el tema de los stk truchos , porque no te armas un clase D , que los MOSFET , no hay muchos truchos todavìa


----------



## alemayol (Jul 29, 2011)

hola colega primero buenas noches... mira yo eh armado amplificadores mosfet para vender pero no me gusta el sonido de los FETS quiero armar algo lindo (con buenos bajos) y a trasistores mas que nada porque tengo 8 2sc5200 y 8 2sa1943 que eh comprado una ves y nunca los use! y los fets aca en rosario por ejemplo los irfp240 o irfp9240 salen 22 pesos cada uno los ST originales... por eso me tiro mas por este circuito... y en clase busco algo "A" o "AB" este diagrama que encontre segun el fabricante "sanyo" tiene un TDH=0,008% a 8ohms.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 29, 2011)

ja que no hay trucho de los mosfe? hay tanto como de los otros 
Por otro lado yo te mato haber desarmado ese equipo porque se quemo, se podria haber reparado tranquilamente


----------



## alemayol (Jul 29, 2011)

Hola pandacba te comento este equipo se lo preste a un amigo y no se que hiso solo dijo que lo uso en "brigdage" y uso los 2 positivos de las salidas estaria bien eso... pero dijo que lo uso una hora y "revento" segun el salio humo por todos lados y bueno lo desarme y tiene los 16 FETS en corto 
y todos los transistores chiquitos tipo "BC" negros "fogoniados" no quedo ni uno sano nisiquiera las resistencias todas las de 0,22ohms abiertas solo quedaron sanos 2 fets de la entrada de cada canal 
"mf102" o algo asi. la placa se quemo tambiem y el microcontrolador "PIC" que lleva en la parte de la proteccion. todo una o se le hiso un corto en la salida a alto volumen o conecto las salidas a 220v.
nunca podre saber bien que paso. 
Solo me quedo: la caja,trafo,rectif,filtros y disipadores. El diagrama lo busque en internet en muchos lados y ni aparese luego llame a "zkx-audio" les comento lo que me paso y si me podian pasar el diagrama por email me disen no! mandamelo al departamento tecnico y te lo presupuestamos se lo mande a buenos aires y me llaman che esto ai que cambiar todo salidas y proteccion le digo ok cuanto me va a salir todo? 
me disen una lokura de 900 pesos ni loco le digo con 1200 me compro uno usado. asique bueno aca lo tengo  arriba me gaste 80 pesos de envio a buenos aires y me pasan ese loco presupuesto. y bueno por eso opte aprobechar estos transistores que tengo al pedo aca y armarme uno yo por ese motivo queria saber que opinan de ese diagrama que subi o si tienen alguno que funcion lindoo !! con dichos transistoress !!! gracias colegas-


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 29, 2011)

Que super equipo que tenias por que lo desarmaste?


----------



## guille2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hola una lastima lo que le paso a esa potencia.
  Te dejo unas opciones, con pcb ya probadas y explicadas.
suerte_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/320870/ _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/323680/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-peavey-1200-hechizo-16687/#post117991


----------



## pandacba (Jul 30, 2011)

Igualmente era recuperable, mucho mejor que lo que pensas hacer ahora, nunca descartes un ampli, si fue contruido puede tranquilamente volver a ser reconstruido.

En este foro he ayudado a muchos que estaban por hacer lo que vos hiciste, salvo que antes de hacerlo lo comentaron, les propuse reconstruirlo, y hoy lo estan disfrutando............


----------



## alemayol (Jul 30, 2011)

Hola colegas guille2 gracias por los diagramas los estoy chequeando !!  y pandacba lo mas peor es que se quemo la placa se hiso un aujero de 2cm en donde van los componentes de un canal !! mas que todo por eso lo desarme... y la mala suerte que tengo es que me llamo un cliente que tiene una mt1400s y me la trajo hoy a las 8pm para reparar y a esa se le quemo el microcontrolador hace 6 meses y le puse la proteccion que publico zeuspower "la del ampli de 100wrms" y quedo de dies. y tiene el mismo diagrama asique se lo voy a intentar copiar asi lo guardo y lo subo al foro !!! no lo copie antes de la mia porque en cada canal tiene una cosa rara que no se que es yo pense que se un lado tiene un led y del otro un sensor de luz subo una imagen del circuito de la de mi cliente... 



mas grande: http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/786/30072011279.jpg



mas grande: http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/4028/30072011280.jpg



mas grande: http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/6392/30072011281.jpg



mas grande: http://img807.imageshack.us/img807/7057/30072011282.jpg


----------



## guille2 (Jul 30, 2011)

Parece ser un ldr y un led que baja el volumen cuento el ampli satura. Fíjate este diseño, usa este sistema._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/260389/ _
  Porque no armas un driver de los que te mande y lo conectas a las placas que tienen los transistores de potencia, después de cambiarlos claro. Si es que están enteras.


----------



## alemayol (Jul 30, 2011)

sisi tenes razon es un ldr y un led el ldr tiene algun valor? osea es como una resistencia variable por luz no? y las placas son mosfets irpf240 y irfp9240 reitero quiero armar algun amplificador bueno con 4 transistores de salida asi como 2 c5200 y 2 a1943 <estos transistores tengo un monton y los quiero aprobechar y si quizas use las mismas placas de salida....


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 30, 2011)

alemayol, si queres te paso el diseño de este circuito:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=394&pictureid=3392, esta recontra probado y suena muuy bien, funciona bien y sin problemas con tensiones de fuente desde +-30Vcc hasta +-75Vcc


----------



## pandacba (Jul 30, 2011)

Es una LDR o un fototransistor?


----------



## alemayol (Jul 30, 2011)

Hoola de nuevo colegas hazard_1988 ese circuito parese muy completo debe sonar mas que muy bien tendras el diagrama? gracias.
Hola pandacba mira nunca trabaje con este topo de cosas ni LDR ni fototransistor si me decis como se mide un ldr y un fototransistor lo mido y vemos que es !!! sopongo que un fototransistor es lo mismo que un optocoplador por ejemplo pc817 no? si no estoy herrado si fuera un fototransistor le hubiesen puesto un optocoplador para mi es un ldr !!! lo mido como resistencia???


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 30, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> Hoola de nuevo colegas hazard_1988 ese circuito parese muy completo debe sonar mas que muy bien tendras el diagrama? gracias.
> Hola pandacba mira nunca trabaje con este topo de cosas ni LDR ni fototransistor si me decis como se mide un ldr y un fototransistor lo mido y vemos que es !!! sopongo que un fototransistor es lo mismo que un optocoplador por ejemplo pc817 no? si no estoy herrado si fuera un fototransistor le hubiesen puesto un optocoplador para mi es un ldr !!! lo mido como resistencia???



aca tenes para que lo disfrutes...


----------



## alemayol (Jul 30, 2011)

me impresiono ese diagrama muy peroo muy lindoo che ! este lunes compro el pbc y los componentes y a armarlo aver que pasa !

gacias por el diagrama.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 30, 2011)

alemayol, tene en cuenta que M1 y M2 tienen que estar montados a un pequeño disipador


----------



## alemayol (Jul 30, 2011)

sisi los exitadores de la salida ! gracias por recordarme.


----------



## djwash (Jul 30, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> mira yo eh armado amplificadores mosfet para vender pero no me gusta el sonido de los FETS quiero armar algo lindo (con buenos bajos) y a trasistores mas que nada porque tengo 8 2sc5200 y 8 2sa1943 que eh comprado una ves y nunca los use!



Hola, digo yo, por que dices que no te gusta el sonido de los ampli mosfet? Piensas que son peores que los bipolares?

En cuanto al sonido, arma un clase D y veras que suenan muy bien, "preciso" diria yo, por experiencia mas agradable, unos bajos bien presentes, agudos brillantes. Usa un disipador mucho mas chico, y es mas eficiente.

NO es lo mismo armar un amplificador clase AB Mosfet, que un ampli clase D (con mosfet obviamente).

Si buscas algo clase "A" o "AB" como digiste mas arriba, uhmmmm, mejor analiza las clases de amplificadores que hay...

Tambien tengo algunos transistores de esos que tenes, y antes que se pierdan armare un ampli, pero prefiero los clase D, por la calidad y la eficiencia...

*Alemayol* te agradeceria que subieras las medidas de ese trafo, si no es mucha molestia, tengo una duda y quizas eso me lo aclare...


----------



## alemayol (Jul 30, 2011)

Hola djwash yo tengo entendido que los amplificadores "A" o "AB" son los mejores en sonido no es asi? 
se me mesclo todo :S se que los clase "D" vienen por ejemplo en las potencias de autos por su distorcion y su poca temperatura. estoy herrado?

el trafo tiene 10,3cm de largo 12,4cm de alto y 7,5cm de ancho 
y el plastico donde se bobina es de 8cm x 6cm



Grande:http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/7199/29072011278.jpg
ahora ami me queda la duda porque querias las medidas? jaja


----------



## djwash (Jul 30, 2011)

Y *h*errado no, *errado* si, un poco, mas o menos, depende de donde mires tu confusión...

Los clase AB son los mas comunes, pero no son los mejores ni los peores, son clases diferentes...



> se que los clase "D" vienen por ejemplo en las potencias de autos por su distorcion y su poca temperatura.



No todos los amplificadores de auto son clase D, algunos dicen serlo pero no lo son, y dices "por su distorsion" o "por su poca distorsion"??

Algo de info

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/clasificacion-amplificadores-49286/

En google tambien hay, busca clasificacion de amplificadores.


----------



## alemayol (Jul 30, 2011)

yo tengo entendido que tienen mas distorcion que los clase "A" o "AB" no es asi :S?


----------



## guille2 (Jul 30, 2011)

No los clase D tiene menos distorsión. Los que arme suenan espectacular ni hablar de la eficiencia.


----------



## alemayol (Jul 30, 2011)

ahhh yo arme uno con un tl074 creo que esta en el foro de 200w y nunca me andubo primero no consegui los mpsa42 me dieron reemplazos y segundo el inductor. por eso no lo termine mas !! ahora me hisieron acordar que tengo que armar un ampli clase "D" o alguno que se pueda alimentar con 31v+ y 31v- asi sea "AB" o "D" tienen algun diagrama que ande en ese rango de tencion que no caliente tanto? porque me trajeron hace un mes un ampli DECOUD todo desarmado con la placa quemada 
y tenia 2 tip122 y 2 tip127 con un disipador L de 3mm de espesor y 15cm de largo que me recomiendan?

disculpen se que me fui a otros temas Pero voy aprendiendo de apoco con ustedes gracias por toda su ayuda hasta ahora !! 
djwash gracias por ese link y por sacarme de un aprieto bueno a todos por igual.


----------



## djwash (Jul 30, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> ahhh yo arme uno con un tl074 creo que esta en el foro de 200w y nunca me andubo primero no consegui los mpsa42 me dieron reemplazos y segundo el inductor. por eso no lo termine mas !!



Si no consigues el mpsa42 anda comprando en otro lado, es un transistor muy comun, valla a saber que te dieron de reemplazo. El inductor lo haces vos, no toma mas de 20 minutos.
Yo lo arme y anda muy bien.

Y si no lo terminaste mas sos un vago! jaja no mentira a veces pasa, yo he armado varias placas y quedaron por ahi, unas funcionando otras no...

La cuestion es que te tomes el trabajo de buscarlos tu mismo.

Por lo visto tu los vendes, y por eso no puedo recomendarte ninguno, ya que tu eres responsable si tomas un diseño con copyright y lo vendes sin autorizacion del diseñador...

Saludos.

Gracias por las medidas del trafo!


----------



## alemayol (Jul 30, 2011)

djwash no no vendo amplis le armo a amigos y conocidos !!! solo por hobby y si somos vagos jaja tengo placas a medias por todos lados !!!


----------



## pandacba (Jul 30, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> Hola djwash yo tengo entendido que los amplificadores "A" o "AB" son los mejores en sonido no es asi?
> se me mesclo todo :S se que los clase "D" vienen por ejemplo en las potencias de autos por su distorcion y su poca temperatura. estoy herrado?
> 
> el trafo tiene 10,3cm de largo 12,4cm de alto y 7,5cm de ancho
> ...



Por un lado una LDR es una resistencia sensible a la luz, un fotodiodo o un foto transistor los hay  a la luz normal y a los infrarrojos si es un foto transistor no te mide nada, si es un fotodiodo te mide un valor algo parecido al de un led


Por otro lado que tensiónes da tu trafo? en función de ello debes encarar lo que queres construir


----------



## alemayol (Jul 30, 2011)

Hola de nuevo pandacba muchas gracias por tu respuesta siempre claras!! 

y mi trafo tira alterna 46v-0-46v y 15,3v-0-15,3v 

esto soporta el trafo:

Bridge Mono:  
 8 ohms por canal  550 W continuos  
 4 ohms por canal  700 W continuos 

POTENCIA DE SALIDA  
 8 ohms por canal  185 W continuos  
 4 ohms por canal  290 W continuos  
 2 ohms por canal  360 W continuos  

yo mas o menos pienso en unos 7ampers,8ampers o mas... "por el diametro del cobre".

pienso que con un buen amplificador saco unos 300w por canal en 4ohms. que opinas?


----------



## alemayol (Jul 31, 2011)

Colegas aca les muesrto un ampil que arme para la pc de amigo... hace un ratito lo termine a las 2am !! 



Mas Grande: http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/3968/31072011286.jpg


----------



## djwash (Jul 31, 2011)

Se ve lindo un gabinete de acrilico, pero tecnicamente es un desastre ...

No es por desmerecer ni nada de eso, cuando tengas un celular o modem wifi cerca del ampli va a ser molesto el ruido que va a salir por los parlantes.

En general se ve muuuy tiernos esos cables, aunque el STK no es de gran potencia, los cables son medio finos, la entrada de audio cerca de la llave de encendido no me gusta, no es correcto.

Deberias leer algunos temas destacados de cada seccion referente al audio de peqeña y gran señal, y fuentes de alimentacion.

Y con respecto a que ampli armar, te recomendaria varios, pero, te toca a ti pasear por los temas que traten sobre fuentes de alimentacion y deduzcas que ampli es conveniente para tu trafo como te dijeron mas arriba, de ahi, vas por gran señal y ves algun tema que te parezca interesante, lo lees completo y decides que armar y que no.

Si tienes alguna duda pregunta...


----------



## alemayol (Jul 31, 2011)

bueno che tampoco seas tan asi ! ago lo que puedo y no mete absolutamente nungun ruido que yo sepa ! 
recien hace 2 años que estoy con el tema del audio y cada dia aprendo maas se muy bien que un ampli lleva cables mayados pero este no mete ningun ruido en absoluto despuews te subo un video funcionando.

Bueno compañeros aca les dejo el link del stk4192 y otro ampli que arme hace 2 meses....






ampli 400wrms irpf240-9240:


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 31, 2011)

alemayol, si es para usar con ese tipo de musica (la del video) por favor, no arruines el esquema que te pasé armandolo...


----------



## pandacba (Jul 31, 2011)

Dj te fuiste al jo...... pésimo lo tuyo muy chica por la ventanida donde ves

Asi que por ser acrilico el gabinete es malo? y los equipos que vienen con gabinete integrmente plástico que?

A esa distancia la llave de encendido no jode ya que la entrdada no es para una entrada NAB ni RIAA ni siquiera MIC

lo único aconsejable que si podrias haber dicho es que los cables de la llave los lleve del otro lado del trafo.

Alemayo muy prolijo el trabajo y si no mete ruido listo! no te preocupes.

Nadie nacio sabiendo, y la única forma de aprender muchas veces es meter la de andar.
Para tu próximo trabajo pon la llave bien en elxtremo y las entradas en el otro cerca de la placa, solo como precaución 

Cable mallado se utiiza en la entrada de un pre donde hay señales del orden del mV


----------



## alemayol (Jul 31, 2011)

jaja hola hazard_1988 uso lo que venga que tenga buenos bajos para probar igual escucho de todo un poco jaja . 
hola pandacba eso mismo pense yo "Asi que por ser acrilico el gabinete es malo? y los equipos que vienen con gabinete integramente plástico que?" 
aparte un celular por ejemplo la señal se mete por cualquier lado asi sea chapa o plastico...
con lo unico que estoy de acuerdo y es una cosa que comprendo y se son los cables mayados pero como no es mas de 50w por canal este ampli y no posee ninguna entrada de alta ganancia como dijo pandacba por eso puse esos cablesitos finitos otra cosa el control de tonos es de un amplificador aiwa 12wx2 y tenia cables como yo le puse. y aanda de 10 ese ampli!!!
...


----------



## pandacba (Jul 31, 2011)

Lo que si siempre es conveniente que la parte metálica de los potes esten a masa, ya que ellos si suelen captar sobre todo AM


----------



## Holas (Jul 31, 2011)

Alemayol , te hago una pregunta... ; de cuanto es ese trafo , ya que yo saquè un trafo asì de la escuela , de un minicomponente moderno , que es igual que ese "IDENTICO" se podrìa decir , que no lo pude probar porque se partiò la plaqueta rectificadora (nada màs el cobre) , que abarca el camino de entrada , con un rectificador de como 8 amperios , ahora subo fotos , para que vean que es idèntico...


----------



## alemayol (Jul 31, 2011)

"holas" a cual trafo te referis? al que ai fotos o a alguno de los videos? ...  
pandacba sabia eso igual gracias por recordarmelo


----------



## Holas (Jul 31, 2011)

El que està en el primer video , lo re-bobinastes o algo por el estilo?


----------



## alemayol (Jul 31, 2011)

nono ese es de un equipito aiwa bastante viejito tira +38volts 0 -38volts "rectificados" y alterna tira...

27v 0 27v + 15v + 4.3v mas o menos! para que tengas una idea.


----------



## Holas (Jul 31, 2011)

y a cuantos amperes mas  menos?


----------



## alemayol (Jul 31, 2011)

yo calculo como mucho 5ampers en la linea de los 27v 0 27v

yo lo estoy utilizando con un stk4192 50w+50w y lo tira de 10 !!


----------



## alemayol (Jul 31, 2011)

tiene algun integrado o transistores si tiene pasame los codigos !!

colegas aca les dejo otro video para que vean como suena un stk4192 de 50wrms por canal con un preamplificador (tl082 alimentado con 24volts simetricos) y el (stk4192 alimentado con 76volts simetricos) que opinan del sonido?


----------



## djwash (Jul 31, 2011)

*Alemayol*, disculpa si soné agresivo con mi comentario, yo no soy tan sabio como otros que estan participando en este tema, no tuve la posibilidad de estudiar, lo que se lo aprendi en este foro y he armando cosas con lo que tenia a mano y con lo que me daba el bolsillo,y lo sigo haciendo.
Una sola vez pregunte algo aqui en el foro y me ignoraron, los que habran visto mi pregunta no respondieron, como habia leido las normas del foro me quede en el molde, me puse a leer en varios temas y solo encontre la respuesta a mi pregunta, seguro pensaron que mi pregunta era muy tonta y no respondio nadie, quien sabe, ya fue, y obvio nadie esta obligado a hacerlo.

No me importa si lo que digo le parece "pesimo" a quien sea, lo sostengo, los gabinetes plasticos me parecen una porqueria, y mas peor si pagamos un dineral por algo de plastico, para amplis chicos, TDA y similares tiran, pero para potencias mas grandes prefiero metal.

Si vos valoras tu trabajo supongo que no te van a importar las criticas destructivas, de nuevo disculpas, ya que de ellas puedes sacar algo bueno, para tu proximo proyecto.

Desde que empece con esto siempre quise armar aunque sea un equipo en gabinete transparente, asi se veian las cosas que tienen dentro, que queden a la vista el esfuerzo y la prolijidad, pero nunca pude, aqui el acrilico es caro.

Te felicito por tu trabajo, con ganas se logra de todo.

PD: prueba tus equipos (si quieres), con otra musica que no sea electronica-cumbia-regueton, algun estilo que no abuse de los graves, que esta bueno de cierta forma, pero la musica tiene un espectro un poco mas amplio que vale la pena disfrutar (o distinguir), y mas alla de gustos esta la cuestion de lo que nos deja la musica cuando la escuchamos...

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 31, 2011)

*Djwash*
El que no te hayan respondido, no es porque te ignoraron exprofeso, son muchas las causas que se dan sin malas intensiones.
hace un tiempo hice un post sobre un ellimiador de baterias de 9V nadie comento nada, pero quedo alli
Varios meses después aparecio un forista que necesitaba algo similar y le puse el link

Otro forista del foro que tiene muy buenso conocimientos no solo se fijo, confeso que no entendia como no lo habia visto antes, hizo una simulación del mismo y publico los resultados incluso mostrando el cambio de acuerdo a ciertos valores de los componentes algo excelente que enriquecio el post y un poc más tarde a raiz de ese link lo vieron otros y publique alli mismo otros tipos similares....

A veces pasa, yo me ha dado por alli que hay muchos post que quedan sin ser contestados. Muchas veces lo que podrian contestarlo estan ocupados y al pasar los dias se pierde entre el resto de post's

Seria interesante ya que tu respuesta no fue contestada y si persiste tu inquietud que pongas el link donde estaba o la realices de nuevo


----------



## alemayol (Jul 31, 2011)

Hola djwash no pasa nada quedate tranquilo si sono agresivo tu comentario pero esta todo bien cada uno tiene sus gustos y hace lo que puede o lo que se puede hacer lo que mas este al alcanse por ejemplo ami me gustaria hacer algunos amplis de 300w por canal con gabinetes metalicos como algunos que hiso hazard_1988 por ejemplo que estan muy buenos pero aca en rosario no tengo a nadie que haga cajas metalicas y el que las hace te pasa una locura de precio por soldar 5 chapas y una tapa.... yo la mayoria de los amplis los ago de acriligo azul-oscuro,rojo,tansparente y demas yo ago cosas para amigos y conocidos no para venta al publico mas que nada para ir aprendiendo. aqui el acrilico no es tan caro esa cajita transparente me salio $25 con tapa y todo pero tampoco es hacer gran cosa !!!.
y esto...
"No me importa si lo que digo le parece "pesimo" a quien sea, lo sostengo, los gabinetes plasticos me parecen una porqueria, para amplis chicos, TDA y similares tiran, pero para potencias mas grandes prefiero metal."
Puede que tengas un poco de razon porque los amplis de gran potencia llevan tansformadores pesados y grandes disipadores y el acrilico es muy fragil para eso. 
Pero de ai a que meta ruido es otra cosa tambien depende de como armes el amplificador en donde ubicar la cosas por ejemplo el trafo lejos de la salida y entada de audio etc etc... para ampliss de gran potencia cables mayados pero para esto que arme creeria que esta bien... no mete nada de ruido todo depende de donde lo uses de la prolijidad y demas...

Pero "todos cometemos errores y de los errores se aprende"  en mi vida eh quemado muchos circuitos eh gastado mas de 4000 pesos en placas y circuitos que no funcionaron o que queme pero si lo pensas bien no fue al pedo porque todo lo que arme que no funciono lo chequie,estudie,practique y aprendi y quizas en un tiempo tenga mi propia fabrica de ampilficadores aqui en rosario es mi sueño pero todavia falta mucho por aprender asique sigo adelante......


----------



## djwash (Jul 31, 2011)

*Pandacba*: debo aclarar que no me molesto que no me respondieran, ni mucho menos, pueden ser muchas las razones de eso y entiendo como tu dices sin malas intenciones.

La pregunta fue esta:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/312329/ _
Al final lo arme con lo que tenia, pero hacia mucho ruido hacia el final de los potes, como que le sobraba ganancia o algo asi, cuando lo arme definitivo (lleva como un año en una caja) le pondré los potes que debe llevar...

De ahi no pregunte mas nada, cuando tengo dudas busco temas similares y los leo enteros, y aveces de esas lecturas se aprende mas de lo que buscaba.

Gracias, saludos...

EDIT:

Lo de los cables mallados lo pense, pero no llego a mis manos jeje me olvide de escribirlo, me refiero al ruido que pueda captar del exterior, al lado de mi PC tengo un equipo de musica Sony de esos nuevos GENEZI, y al otro lado las potencias que van a las fiestas y eventos que hacia (ahora las hace otra persona), el equipo capta mi celular a un metro, es muy molesto, pero ni la potencia ni la consola lo captan a mas de 20cm, la antena del modem tambien la capta el equipo, hace como un tucutucutucu jaja.

En una oportunidad tuve que reparar un equipo AIWA de los viejos con gabinete mayormente de metal, con ampli a transistores, muy buen equipo, sonaba bastante fuerte, y no era tan sensible a los ruidos antes mencionados.


----------



## alemayol (Jul 31, 2011)

tu pregunta esta bien echa yo te la contesto... seguramente es por los potes !! esos pre. son bichos muy sofisticados !!! lo que podes hacer es ponerle resistencias entre las puntas de los potes por ejemplo tenes un pote de 25k stereo tiene 6 patitas colocas 2 resistencias de 22k entre una punta y la otra asi mira !! 



si es problema de potes te va a andar puede que no regule bien los tonos pero si es problema de ganancia podes salir de una duda !!! recorda hacerlo en los 3 graves,medios,agudos y el de salida es un pote "yumbo" ese trata de respetar su valor...

*djwash* 
"Lo de los cables mallados lo pense, pero no llego a mis manos jeje me olvide de escribirlo, me refiero al ruido que pueda captar del exterior, al lado de mi PC tengo un equipo de musica Sony de esos nuevos GENEZI, y al otro lado las potencias que van a las fiestas y eventos que hacia (ahora las hace otra persona), el equipo capta mi celular a un metro, es muy molesto, pero ni la potencia ni la consola lo captan a mas de 20cm, la antena del modem tambien la capta el equipo, hace como un tucutucutucu jaja.

En una oportunidad tuve que reparar un equipo AIWA de los viejos con gabinete mayormente de metal, con ampli a transistores, muy buen equipo, sonaba bastante fuerte, y no era tan sensible a los ruidos antes mencionados."

*por lo que yo tengo entendido que la senal del celular no es captada por el ampli sino por los parlantes fijate manda un sms y acercalo a los parlantes y el modem desconosco como trabaja nunca use uno!!*


----------



## pandacba (Jul 31, 2011)

DJwash, la carcaza, como ya mencione suele captar zumbidos y hasta las emisoras de AM, por lo que hay que poner la carcasa a masa de todos ellos, pero hay otro problema que puede ser el tuyo, al conectarlo a la PC, el tema es la fuente que en la entrada tiene un divisor capacitivo que va a tierra y deja la carcaza de la pC a 110V, y muchas veces es todo un tema, incluso me han traido TV que tras conectarlos a la PC el mismo murio, llevandose puesta la jungla, tambien al conectar un DVD, por el mismo tema. 


Eso no ocurre si todos los tomas tienen toma a tierra efectiva(cosa improbable en nuestro pais) 

Como solución habre la fuente busca los capcitores en la misma entrada de la fuente veras que se unen en una isla del pcb la que va justo con un tornillo al soporte, sacalos y habra grandes cambios


----------



## djwash (Jul 31, 2011)

Pandacba, he visto esos capacitores y me llamaban la atencion, en estos dias le saco los capacitores a ver que pasa. Voy a hacercelo a la PC de pruebas, un P4 que tiene como 7 años... Aun asi con el celu al lado y hasta dentro del PC no hay ruidos y el modem arriba del gabinete tampoco. Eso si, alguna patadita me dio un par de veces, estoy por hacer la instalacion electrica de mi casa nueva y pienso ponerle coneccion a tierra

Alemayol, ya lo habia experimentado antes pero por las dudas hice la prueba de nuevo, separe los parlantes del equipo e hice una llamada al *611, pase el celular alrededor de los parlantes R y L y por el Sub tambien y nada, le di dos vueltas con el cable de un parlante al celular durante la llamada y ni un ruido, acerque el celular al equipo propiamente dicho y aparecio el tratratratratratra, no lo captaba en forma pareja, a veces mas o menos, si lo acercaba por el costado izquierdo (del equipo) se hacia mas fuerte, y ahi termino la prueba, me da cosita el equipo es nuevo. je

Nota: el equipo con el volumen en 0 no capta nada.

Prueba 2:

Lo mismo que antes pero con una potencia y una consola de 3 canales (comerciales no armadas en casa), los parlantes fuera de la habitacion, llamada al *611, los parlantes no captaron nada, puse el celular sobre la potencia y el sonido aparecio (tratratratra) pero no muy fuerte, acerque el celular a la consola y aparecio el ruido bastante fuerte, me asuste jaja...

Las pruebas fueron realizadas con los equipos desconectados de la PC.

Conclusion: el celular al momendo de usar la red NO es captado (generalmente) por los parlantes.

Los preamplificadores (placa sin blindaje) son sensibles a los celulares (entre otras cosas), los amplificadores tambien pero no se hasta que punto, haciendo pruebas con el UCD 1250W de ejtagle, me descuide y deje el celular cerca del ampli (a 10/20cm de la placa) en eso me llega un SMS y por el parlante se escucho el sonido caracteristico (tratratra) y a continuacion unos chiflidos, tenia conectado un bafle de 15 con driver de 1", por el difusor del driver salio humo y se recalento una bobina del filtro, tuve que cambiar la bobina del driver, al woofer aparentemente no le paso nada ya que sigue funcionando.

PD: *Alemayol* debajo de cada mensaje a la derecha esta la opcion "Citar", usa eso para citar algun comentario anterior, tambien esta la opcion de envolver con la etiqueta "





> " para que quede separado o diferenciado lo que dijeron antes y lo que dices tu.
> 
> Gracias por la recomendacion de las R en los potes, lo probare.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## alemayol (Ago 1, 2011)

*djwash*
"Nota: el equipo con el volumen en 0 no capta nada" 

que raro jaja pero bueno es algo normal !!! 

dale proba eso de los potes y me comentas mañana voy a comprar los componentes para amar el ampli de hazard_1988  aver que pasaa !!! al final todos nos fuimos por las ramas pero lo bueno es que nos ayudamos entre todosss !!! mi pregunta es que opinan sobre mi circuito? aca se los dejo de nuevo...

http://imageshack.us/f/269/stk4048int.jpg/







Que creen ustedes funcionara??


----------



## djwash (Ago 1, 2011)

Si funcionara ese ni idea...

Pero ya que tenes esos transistores que comentaste antes armate este:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/462499/ _
Arme el UCD1250W de ejtagle y de ahi conoci lo bueno de la clase D, por eso te la recomendaba...


----------



## rash (Ago 1, 2011)

alemayol muy bueno tu amplificador con gabinete de metacrilato.... te quedó bastante bien, ese modelo de STK es muy buen circuito amplificador, bien refrigerado (que ya veo que lo está) es para toda la vida jajajaj....
eso sí, un consejo si me lo permites, no trabajes descalzo con esas tensiones, es todo un riesgo fácilmente evitable.....
saludos y enhorabuena
rash


----------



## alemayol (Ago 1, 2011)

*rash* gracias por tu respuesta y si tenes razon los stk son para toda la vida !! mientras que no agas un corto en la salida jajaja... tenes razon en ese momento tenia ojotas jaja pero en el momento que arme la parte primaria de la fuente y todo eso tenia zapatillas pero lo tengo en cuenta siempre ademas casi siempre trabajo en un piso de maderaa !!!.
rash que opinas sobre el stk4048xi tiene un tdh=0.008%.... alguno lo ah armadoo?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 1, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> *djwash*
> "Nota: el equipo con el volumen en 0 no capta nada"
> 
> que raro jaja pero bueno es algo normal !!!
> ...



alemayol, te comento una cosa, si bien no me puse a analizar en profundidad tu circuito, ni a revisar ningun valor del circuito, te puedo decir que a simple vista funcionaria, el tema es que aunque tiene ciertas cosas que me parecen interesantes, tiene otras que me desagradan, y bastante, por ejemplo, por un lado tiene carga activa en el par diferencial de entrada, y amplificador de voltaje cascodo, pero por el otro lado, me desagrada bastante que no tenga doble par diferencial de entrada, sino que es simple y consta de un solo amplificador de tension para controlar a ambas ramas, ademas, como que tiene compenzaciones por todos lados (3 capacitores miller, 1 speed up en la base del driver de la rama negativa, un RC en el par diferencial de entrada.....) ademas, tiene muy baja realimentacion... mepa que si le dan mas realimentacion tiende a oscilar, ademas, no tiene ningun tipo de protección...

yo te diria con confianza que armes el que te pase, que tenes hasta la placa dibujada y todo... anda muuy bien, y solo lleva una compenzacion, 22pF x 100V en paralelo con R27 y listo, no lo armes con los 2sc3856/2sa1492 de la foto, esos los puse cuando probe la placa, ahora lo tengo andando con los MJL21193/MJL21194, con +-50V le sacas 200W en 4 ohms. y anda relajado, el diseño lo hice para poner 2 placas con sus disipadores enfrentados, para hacer un tunel de viento con la turbina de 80x80x25mm, aca tenes fotos de como queda el disipador y la turbina, armas dos identicas puestas espalda contra espalda, y te entra en un gabinete de 2 unidades de rack


----------



## alemayol (Ago 1, 2011)

*hazard_1988*
Mucha gracias por tu explicasion me paresio exelente y si solo tenia esa duda con ese diagrama ademas ya mande lo que me pasaste a adn-electronica aca en rosario para que me agan los pbcs como originales me salen los 2 $150... tengo que esperar hasta el viernes... Gracias por tu diagrama  mira hoy me copie este de un equipo 5.1 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ampli-pioneer-80w-necesito-pbc-60688/

me salio mas o menos...

*Holas*
usa el tester en 200ohms para medir ese trafo


----------



## rash (Ago 2, 2011)

alemayol yo armé un amplificador con dos STK4048 II y el sonido es bueno y llevan ya unos años dando guerra, ya que es el amplificador que llevo a todas las fiestas jajajajj....
aquí puedes ver el ampli: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/index6.html
saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ago 2, 2011)

Una cadena no es mas fuerte que su eslabón más débil, queres que te funcione bien, compra el tranformador o hacelo construir, El transformdor para que el equipo al que esta destinado rinda y funcione, tiene que estar adecuadamente dimensionado, para que tenga una buena regulación y la tensión sea lo más estable posible, los mejores tranformadores estaban aislados capa a capa y tenian una pantalla elestrostática

Los bobinados secundarios deben ser exactos tener las mismas vueltas y tener la misma longitud, deben estar en contrafase, si esos requisitos no se cumplen tendras dolores de cabeza y no sabras de donde vienen


----------



## alemayol (Ago 2, 2011)

Exacto y es mas si no esta bien aislada la capa entre el primario y el secundario se te puede meter ruido por los 220v 
Ya que estamos en esto Pandacba hace tiempo me arme un ampli de 100wx2 y metia un ruidito bunnn un pequeño zumbido en el parlante (sin senal de audio) y con el vol. al minimo y apenas lo desconectaba de los 220v el pequeño ruido se iva al instante como si la linea de 220v metiera ruido quizas necesite algun choke y algun capacitor a la entrada de los 220v para sacar el ruido de linea? siempre tube esa dudaa !!!


----------



## Holas (Ago 2, 2011)

No , lo que pasa es que el nùcleo que tenìa , era de madera , y vino roto desde que me llegò a la manos , por eso mismo quisiera saber como hago para calcularlo ...

Entonces , me recomiendas que arme dos rotel , para el transformador que tengo?


----------



## alemayol (Ago 2, 2011)

si "holas" en realidad te recomente un tda7294 que es muy pero muy bueno pero el rotel anda bien tambien !!!

el tda7294 es multiwatt eso significa que puede trabajar con un amplio rango de tension lo eh visto trabajar desde 20+ y 20- a 42+ y 42- y buena muy lindoo !!!


----------



## Holas (Ago 2, 2011)

Es que para ese tipo de integrado , estoy editando el pdf del tda 7560 , que tiene 4 salidas , y llega un poco mas que eso con 12 volts.
Pero , para mi habitaciòn querìa hacer algo para la pc , y por eso mismo te decìa del rotel , ya que tiene poco THD , y no tiene muchos componentes , ni tampoco es muy caro.

pandacba , sabes si en el eagle o pcb wizzard , tiene el tipo de pines que el transformador que hemos hablado anteriormente con alemayol , para que lo suelde directamente a la plaqueta , y poder hacer ya la fuente con el rectificador , filtrador y demàs...


----------



## alemayol (Ago 3, 2011)

Hola *hazard_1998*

Tu circuito ya lo mande a que me agan los pbs ahora tengo una duda el diagrama dise 50v+ y 50v- la duda es que si no se quemara si lo alimento con 65v+ y 65v- ai que cambiar algo del diagrama??


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 3, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> Hola *hazard_1998*
> 
> Tu circuito ya lo mande a que me agan los pbs ahora tengo una duda el diagrama dise 50v+ y 50v- la duda es que si no se quemara si lo alimento con 65v+ y 65v- ai que cambiar algo del diagrama??


habria que chequear un par de valores, pero no hay mayor drama
armalo tranquilo, si tenes variac, lo podes arrancar a menos tension y despues ir chequeando a medida que la subis al valor nominal


----------



## alemayol (Ago 3, 2011)

Hola hazard_1998 la verdad no no tengo pero vamos a probar !!! 

Ya termine el circuito del ampli zkx-audio copie todo el driver y la salida !!!! lo hise con el tina.pbc !!

y este diagrama ni figura en la inet asique lo voy a subir al foro para que lo armen y me digan que tal.

parese un muy buen circuito como dijimos antes tiene un (ldr) a la entrada de audio y por el circuito tiene

un pequeño preamp. con un JFET mpf102 esta muy lindo el diagrama... Se lo copie de la potencia de un amigoo !!

Chequea que lindo driver... 



Mas grande: http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/6193/peaa3.jpg


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 3, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> Hola hazard_1998 la verdad no no tengo pero vamos a probar !!!
> 
> Ya termine el circuito del ampli zkx-audio copie todo el driver y la salida !!!! lo hise con el tina.pbc !!
> 
> ...



parece medio complicado... el que te pase tiene recorte suave, para que cuando satura no lo haga abrupto... y es mucho mas simple...


----------



## alemayol (Ago 3, 2011)

Exacto colega por eso decidi armar el tuyo !!! 

este diagrama que termine recien creo que es unico en la inet jaja una semana buscandolo en google antes de desarmar mi potencia zkx y pensar que todos los transistores explotados eran bc546b me quiero matarrrr jajaja


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 3, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> Hola hazard_1998 la verdad no no tengo pero vamos a probar !!!
> 
> Ya termine el circuito del ampli zkx-audio copie todo el driver y la salida !!!! lo hise con el tina.pbc !!
> 
> ...




ay por dios que matete!
ordenalo ahora, la rama a +vcc siempre dibujala arriba, la de -vcc abajo, y trata de tomarte algo de tiempo y acomoda los componentes para que se entienda el circuito


----------



## alemayol (Ago 3, 2011)

No me sale te lo juro lo intente tengo que buscar a alguien que me de una mano asi me ayuda a acomodarlo :s conoces a alguien en el foro?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 3, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> No me sale te lo juro lo intente tengo que buscar a alguien que me de una mano asi me ayuda a acomodarlo :s conoces a alguien en el foro?


ja
 cacho, fogonazo.. unos cuantos mas tambien seguro!


----------



## alemayol (Ago 3, 2011)

como lo podria contactar por MP?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 3, 2011)

ja

dame tiempo y te lo paso yo es un circuito re simple y comunacho...


----------



## alemayol (Ago 3, 2011)

Bueno muchisimas gracias aca te paso la salida !! y cuando lo suba al foro que este todo Ok pongo como que vos me ayudaste a corregir el diagrama si qures !!

*hazard_1998*
Aqui te dejo los 2 diagramas si asi los puedo llamar jajaja !!! 



Mas grande: http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/6193/peaa3.jpg



Mas grande: http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/9821/peaa4.jpg


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 5, 2011)

bueno, subo el esquema, falta ponerle los valores a los componentes, en la semana que viene actualizo y subo esquema nuevo


----------



## alemayol (Ago 5, 2011)

Exelente muy pero muy buenoo !!! GRACIAS  

porfavor cuando subas el otro kequea Z1 y D1 

me encantaria saber el nombre del programa que usaste para realizar el diagrama muchas gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> ....Ya termine el circuito del ampli zkx-audio copie todo el driver y la salida !!!! lo hise con el tina.pbc !!
> 
> y este diagrama ni figura en la inet asique lo voy a subir al foro para que lo armen y me digan que tal.



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*18)* Cuando publique algún esquema o simulación, trata de que quede *"Prolijo"* no es justo que uno tenga que *"Torturarse"* los ojos para seguir un esquema ajeno.


----------



## alemayol (Ago 5, 2011)

Reglas generales de uso del foro

18) Cuando publique algún esquema o simulación, trata de que quede "Prolijo" no es justo que uno tenga que "Torturarse" los ojos para seguir un esquema ajeno.

Perdon fogonazo es que nunca copio diagramas de equipos de sonido como este diagrama no estaba por ningun lado hazard_1998 me dijo sin compromiso que me ayudaba a mejorarlo (entiendo que esta todo mesclado) es cuestion de tecnica cosa que no tengo y que me gustaria aprender...
y volviendo al tema como hazard_1998 me lo iva a mejorar que hasta ahora hiso un exelente trabajo estas imagenes las borro y dejo solo lo que el aga asi queda algo prolijo y creo un nuevo tema para que todos puedan armar este exelente circuito y lo puedan disfrutar ya que tiene un exelente sonido.... y bueno mas que todo porque me paso a mi y a muchos tecnicos mas que no encuentran el diagrama en google apartir de cuando cree un nuevo tema para este ampli Zkx-Audio yo tengo pensado que cuando en google tipeen Zkx va a saltar foros de electronica con el diagrama !!  
yo tube que desarmar mi ampli porque los de zkx en buenos aires no me lo quisieron pasar por mail y despues de una semana de desarmar mi ampli viene un amigo con un ampli igual y me quise morir por eso para que no pase lo mismo que me paso ami opte por hacer este diagrama y gracias a hazard_1998 te aseguro que va a quedar lindo en el foro !


----------



## alemayol (Ago 9, 2011)

Hola colegas bueno les comento aca arme el circuito que me paso Hazard_1998 y funciona pero en medio volumen.. va casi bajo tiene como un 10% de distorcion se escucha mal no se porque.....

Primero vale comentar que los mjl21194 y mjl21193 no los consegui y busque un datasheet catalog un reemplaso y le mande C5200 y A1943 hasta ai todo joya 

Despues no consegui el IRF9640 (el IRF640 si)

en el IRF9640 le puse IRF9630

y en el IRF640 le puse IRF630

calientan bastante (estan disipados ahora estan en 40gardos) los irf el voltaje es el mismo es bastante mas chico en amperaje pero como son (Drivers) no creo que la distorcion venga por ai !!! 

ya no se que mas hacer :/ hazard_1998 en volumen bajo se te escucha con un poco de distorcion?
de donde proviene el diagrama? gracias....


----------



## pandacba (Ago 9, 2011)

Podes poner por aca el circuito ese que decis?

Y ya que sacaste el esquema del que te rompio, porque no construite ese si ya sabes como funcion


----------



## alemayol (Ago 9, 2011)

> aca tenes para que lo disfrutes...
> Archivos Adjuntos A 200w Cass AB amplifier.pdf (689,6 KB (Kilobytes), 53 visitas)



esta en la pagina 1 casi abajo de todoo,no me construi el mio otra ves porque ya abia mandado a hacer los pbcs de lo que me paso hazard_1998 y me gaste mas de 450 mangos con los componentes y demas....


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 9, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> esta en la pagina 1 casi abajo de todoo,no me construi el mio otra ves porque ya abia mandado a hacer los pbcs de lo que me paso hazard_1998 y me gaste mas de 450 mangos con los componentes y demas....


tranquilo alemayol, regulaste la corriente de reposo?



alemayol dijo:


> Hola colegas bueno les comento aca arme el circuito que me paso Hazard_1998 y funciona pero en medio volumen.. va casi bajo tiene como un 10% de distorcion se escucha mal no se porque.....
> 
> Primero vale comentar que los mjl21194 y mjl21193 no los consegui y busque un datasheet catalog un reemplaso y le mande C5200 y A1943 hasta ai todo joya
> 
> ...


los transistores de salida, si son originales y no falsos, no hay problema, en cuanto a los drivers, seria bueno que consigas los IRF9640/IRF640 porque son un poquito mas robustos. 

hay que ver como regulaste la corriente de reposo, me parece que casi seguro viene por ahi el tema, por eso distorsiona.. con la entrada en cortocircuito, que tension tenes entre colector y emisor de Q9? deberia haber cerca de 7V...


----------



## alemayol (Ago 9, 2011)

Hola hazard  mira haora al medio dia llego a casa y te digoo !!! pero tene en cuanta que el ajuste de (offset) lo hise con la entrada a maza y midiendo la salida me dio menos de 100mv creeo que esta bien igual despues mido el Q9 y te digoo !!!!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 9, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> Hola hazard  mira haora al medio dia llego a casa y te digoo !!! pero tene en cuanta que el ajuste de (offset) lo hise con la entrada a maza y midiendo la salida me dio menos de 100mv creeo que esta bien igual despues mido el Q9 y te digoo !!!!


ahi esta el problema, ese preset no es de offset, es de bias


----------



## Holas (Ago 9, 2011)

de que circuito hablan?

de este?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 9, 2011)

Holas dijo:


> de que circuito hablan?
> 
> de este?




nop.. de este:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/opiniones-sobre-ampli-200w-60557/#post533201https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=57498&d=1312055880


----------



## alemayol (Ago 9, 2011)

Bueno hazard_1998 en emisor y colector de Q9 tengo 4.5volt  y entre gnd y colector tengo 4.3volt y entre emisor y gnd tengo 0volts

listo colegaa muchisimas graciasss puse la serie y despacio movi el preset y casi al maximo encontre los 7.0volts exactos entre colector y emisor... Muchisimas gracias esta noche subo fotoss !! ahora me voy a ver si consigo los irf9640....


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 9, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> Bueno hazard_1998 en emisor y colector de Q9 tengo 4.5volt  y entre gnd y colector tengo 4.3volt y entre emisor y gnd tengo 0volts
> 
> listo colegaa muchisimas graciasss puse la serie y despacio movi el preset y casi al maximo encontre los 7.0volts exactos entre colector y emisor... Muchisimas gracias esta noche subo fotoss !! ahora me voy a ver si consigo los irf9640....


lo ideal, es que lo ajustes con osciloscopio y generador de audio... lo que haces ahi es reducir la distorsion de cruce, aumentando la corriente de reposo, lo ideal es que tengas 10mA por transistor de corriente de reposo... 

lo escuchaste sonar? cambió el sonido?



alemayol dijo:


> Bueno hazard_1998 en emisor y colector de Q9 tengo 4.5volt  y entre gnd y colector tengo 4.3volt y entre emisor y gnd tengo 0volts
> 
> listo colegaa muchisimas graciasss puse la serie y despacio movi el preset y casi al maximo encontre los 7.0volts exactos entre colector y emisor... Muchisimas gracias esta noche subo fotoss !! ahora me voy a ver si consigo los irf9640....




hay algo que no me cierra, primero, no podes tener entre colector y GND 4.3V cuando entre colector y emisor de Q9 tenes 4.5V, esto es en reposo con la entrada cortocircuitada y en vacio?, si tenes 4.3V entre colector y GND y 0V entre emisor y GND (siempre hablando de Q9) a la salida deberias tener 2.15V de continua con respecto a GND!.... podes sacarle una foto a la placa armada? que se vea lo mejor posible? asi vemos que puede llegar a haber...

repito, lo ideal es poseer osciloscopio.. pero si no, te comento, en los colectores de Q7 y Q8, tenes que tener al rededor de 3.7≈4.0V con respecto a masa, osea +3.7V entre el colector de Q7 y  GND y -3.7V entre el colector de Q8 y GND, a esa tension comienzan a conducir los mosfet, y estos comienzan a hacer conducir a los transistores de salida...


----------



## alemayol (Ago 9, 2011)

> hay algo que no me cierra, primero, no podes tener entre colector y GND 4.3V cuando entre colector y emisor de Q9 tenes 4.5V, esto es en reposo con la entrada cortocircuitada y en vacio?, si tenes 4.3V entre colector y GND y 0V entre emisor y GND (siempre hablando de Q9) a la salida deberias tener 2.15V de continua con respecto a GND!.... podes sacarle una foto a la placa armada? que se vea lo mejor posible? asi vemos que puede llegar a haber...
> 
> repito, lo ideal es poseer osciloscopio.. pero si no, te comento, en los colectores de Q7 y Q8, tenes que tener al rededor de 3.7≈4.0V con respecto a masa, osea +3.7V entre el colector de Q7 y GND y -3.7V entre el colector de Q8 y GND, a esa tension comienzan a conducir los mosfet, y estos comienzan a hacer conducir a los transistores de salida...



Hola si ya anda muy bien despues de ajustarlo a 7.0volts entre colector y emisor del TR Q9!!!! 

ai subo fotos y mas mediciones un poco mas exactas !!!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 9, 2011)

ajam. bueno, esperamos fotos!.. te comento que los dos mosfet es normal que calienten un poco...


----------



## alemayol (Ago 9, 2011)

Bueno aca imagenes y algunas mediciones 













Con entrada a gnd...

B+ 60volts

B- 60volts

Q9 emisor y colector 7.2volts

Q7 colector y gnd 4.3volts

Q7 base y gnd 58.4volts

Q8 colector y gnd 2.8volts

Q8 base y gnd 58.4volts

M2 gate y gnd 4.2volts

M1 gate y gnd 2.8volts ....


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 9, 2011)

alemayol, 2 cosas importantes, la primera, sacale YA ese preset pedorro y pone un multivueltas de cermet, esos de laton endonde queden sin hacer contacto te va a volar el amplificador al diablo.

y la segunda cosa, es que ya que le pusiste tu marca, a lo mejor, digo, me podrias haber preguntado no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 9, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> y la segunda cosa, es que *ya que le pusiste tu marca*, a lo mejor, digo, me podrias haber preguntado no?


----------



## alemayol (Ago 9, 2011)

Ok voy a tener en cuenta el preset mañana se lo cambio... pero esto no lo entendi...



> y la segunda cosa, es que ya que le pusiste tu marca, a lo mejor, digo, me podrias haber preguntado no?



Si te referis a A-D-N es la empresa que hace circuitos aca en rosario.... :S

Me explicas porfavor porque dijiste esto? no entendi :/



> y la segunda cosa, es que ya que le pusiste tu marca, a lo mejor, digo, me podrias haber preguntado no?


----------



## 0002 (Ago 9, 2011)

No pues la verdad con la labor de alemayol, creo que va a quedar muy en claro que el amplificador es un monstruo (en el buen sentido de la palabra  ), magnifico lo suyo señor Hazard, esperamos más como este .

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 9, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> Ok voy a tener en cuenta el preset mañana se lo cambio... pero esto no lo entendi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no me refiero por lo de ADN, me refiero por lo de la firma ALEJANDRO LAUTARO MAYOL
unas cuantas letritas ilegibles y luego AMPLIFICADOR 200W....

digo no...


----------



## alemayol (Ago 9, 2011)

Todo eso lo puso la empresa que mee hiso el pbc...

me pidieron mi nombre completo dni direccion telefono y demas y yo solo le pase el pdf por email para que lo agan tal cual vos me lo pasaste Absolutamente todo lo que dise en esas letras lo pusieron ellos...



> No pues la verdad con la labor de alemayol, creo que va a quedar muy en claro que el amplificador es un monstruo (en el buen sentido de la palabra  ), magnifico lo suyo señor Hazard, esperamos más como este .



gracias por el comentario.. *0002* 



> no me refiero por lo de ADN, me refiero por lo de la firma ALEJANDRO LAUTARO MAYOL
> unas cuantas letritas ilegibles y luego AMPLIFICADOR 200W....
> 
> digo no...



Aparte no me imteresa ponerle mi nombre ni nada porque es para mi no es para vender ni hacer negosios con nadie.. Oka?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 9, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> Todo eso lo puso la empresa que mee hiso el pbc...
> 
> me pidieron mi nombre completo dni direccion telefono y demas y yo solo le pase el pdf por email para que lo agan tal cual vos me lo pasaste Absolutamente todo lo que dise en esas letras lo pusieron ellos...
> 
> ...




la verdad, es la primera vez en muchos años que trabajo con impreseros (beska, eleprint, roberto mayer, pablo mauch, CEI etc) que veo que hagan lo que vos decis que hicieron.

por otro lado, mi intencion de pasarte el esquema y el dibujo de la placa era que lo armes, y lo uses (bajo tu propia responsabilidad, y para uso netamente privado) de ahi a que hagas otra cosa esta en vos y en tu honestidad, si realmente es verdad o no lo que decis, no lo se, lo dejo a tu conciencia y a tu palabra.

Enjoy it! (disfrutalo)


----------



## alemayol (Ago 9, 2011)

*http://www.adn-electronica.com.ar/*

Pregunta vos mismo si tenes dudas


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 10, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> *http://www.adn-electronica.com.ar/*
> 
> Pregunta vos mismo si tenes dudas



no pienso preocuparme, menos voy a hacer investigacion "policial" al respecto.

non calentarum, largo vivirum

ya te dije, enjoy it, aca, el que gana o pierde segun hagas las cosas, sos vos, yo no me voy a hacer mas rico ni mas pobre con esto, si es como vos decis, no tenes de que preocuparte, y si no es como decis, quedara en tu conciencia.

por otro lado, si, vi la pagina de adn, bastante chota la pagina, pero si, ponen su logo en las placas que sacan ellos, otra poronga, porque el que fabrica en serie un producto, no quiere ni ahi que la competencia sepa quien le provee los insumos


----------



## alemayol (Ago 10, 2011)

jajaja es verdad pero aca en rosario es lo unico que hay para hacer pbcs (por cantidad menor) otras empresas te piden un minimo de 10 pbcs... y estos 2 pbcs me salieron 100 pesos mas o menos.. que no es nada !!!

hazard_1998 una pregunta que tal este pre para tu diagrama?


----------



## djwash (Ago 10, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> y estos 2 pbcs me salieron 100 pesos mas o menos.. que no es nada !!!



Muy lindo el pcb, pero te doy un consejo, quizas si vale 100 pesos esos dos pcb, de ahi que 100 pesos no sean nada, humm no se, si te hubieras puesto a hacer tu mismo el pcb, con el metodo de la plancha, que es el mas barato y que da excelentes resultados, quizas no te salgan bien ahora, pero con esos 100 pesos, podrias haber hecho varias pruebas hasta perfeccionar tu tecnica (adquirir maña) para hacer pcb, te hubiera sobrado plata para una coca o unas cervezas, y ademas de yapa, aprendes algo.

Te podes gastar 100 pesos en aprender algo, y despues usando lo aprendido, no le tenes que pagar a nadie por hacer algo, y nadie te quita lo aprendido...

No es que venga a descalificar nada que tu hagas, estuve mas de una vez por encargar pcb, porque no me salian, pero elegi el camino dificil, y despues se me hizo facil, ahora con $50 hago 4 PCB de esos que mandaste a hacer, y 4 de los de ejtagle de 1250W (acido e impresiones laser incluidas), mientras me tomo unos mates...

En fin, depende de cada uno...

Saludos y que disfrutes tu amplificador...

PD: alemayol, te estoy debiendo un pcb de otro tema, de un ampli de 80W, en cuanto tenga algo de tiempo me pongo en campaña, asi queda para el que lo quiera armar, programas de simulacion tengo pero nunca simule un amplificador, asique se lo dejo a alguien que tenga experiencia en eso...


----------



## electroconico (Ago 10, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> alemayol, si queres te paso el diseño de este circuito:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=394&pictureid=3392, esta recontra probado y suena muuy bien, funciona bien y sin problemas con tensiones de fuente desde +-30Vcc hasta +-75Vcc



Espero armar tu ampli.

Se ve muy padre!







Saludos!!


----------



## alemayol (Ago 10, 2011)

> Muy lindo el pcb, pero te doy un consejo, quizas si vale 100 pesos esos dos pcb, de ahi que 100 pesos no sean nada, humm no se, si te hubieras puesto a hacer tu mismo el pcb, con el metodo de la plancha, que es el mas barato y que da excelentes resultados, quizas no te salgan bien ahora, pero con esos 100 pesos, podrias haber hecho varias pruebas hasta perfeccionar tu tecnica (adquirir maña) para hacer pcb, te hubiera sobrado plata para una coca o unas cervezas, y ademas de yapa, aprendes algo.
> 
> Te podes gastar 100 pesos en aprender algo, y despues usando lo aprendido, no le tenes que pagar a nadie por hacer algo, y nadie te quita lo aprendido...
> 
> ...



Hola djwash eh intentado mas de 10 veses hacer pbcs yo y nunca me salieron no consigo papel para eso ni tampoco tengo impresora laser !!! y con tiempo el pbc no ai problema !! gracias....



> Que tal gente, la verdad no quiero entrar ni generar polémica, pero pues algo que si está de pensarse, es que haya un vivo que trabaje en la compañia donde te hacen los impresos alemayol, y empiece a hacerse de sus billetes con algo, que ni remotamente podria dedirse que tiene merito al menos por haber preguntado.
> 
> Pero es cuestion de "gustos", de mientras la verdad es que yo sólo espero una "lanita" para armarlo, ahora compadre ya con esos impresos lo que hace falta es sacarles el jugo.
> 
> Saludos.


 puede que tengas razon pero es muy muy dificil !! :/


----------



## Holas (Ago 11, 2011)

Alemayol , no es necesario una impresora laser , tampoco un papel . Hacelo desde tu casa  imprimelo , y ve a un kiosko y hacele fotocopia en hoja comun o satinada cualquiera , y sino www.pcbfacil.com.ar


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 11, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> jajaja es verdad pero aca en rosario es lo unico que hay para hacer pbcs (por cantidad menor) otras empresas te piden un minimo de 10 pbcs... y estos 2 pbcs me salieron 100 pesos mas o menos.. que no es nada !!!
> 
> hazard_1998 una pregunta que tal este pre para tu diagrama?



para preamplificar que?, es un circuito que no me convence...

por qué por ejemplo termina usando un condensador de desacople en un seguidor catodico?

es mas simple y con mejores prestaciones, sacarle C3, R11 y R13, y poner la grilla del segundo triodo directo a la placa del primero...

igual, te recomiendo buscar informacion sobre circuitos SRPP, busca "SRPP conection" en google, que es una mejor opcion que esta...


----------



## alemayol (Ago 11, 2011)

ok vamos a ver gracias !!!

Bueno aqui encontre 4 diagramas y los comprimi en winrar cual me recomendarias? para tu ampli !! 

http://www.mediafire.com/?7j5kb20s0gk5jak


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 11, 2011)

pero si no me decis para QUE queres el preamplificador no tiene ningun sentido
por ej, preamplificador de microfono?, de capsula magnetica? de capsula cerámica?
de cinta magnética?

que queres preamplificar?


----------



## alemayol (Ago 11, 2011)

Hola disculpen si estoy medio boludo hoy tengo mi mamá enferma....

Hola hazard_1998 como andas? mira te comento tengo mas de 1000 valvulas de todo tipo 12ax7 6eu7 Etc Etc y como me an dicho que las valvulas suenan bastante bien queria darle un toque de estilo al amplificador que estoy armando poniendole un pre-amplificador Valvular osea no para microfono ni nada por el estilo. Sino para preamplificar al audio que viene con muy baja ganancia desde un mp3 por ejemplo...
osea para sacarle todo el jugo al amplificador ya que para lo que lo necesito la señal de entrada es muy baja y necesita un pre-amp. asi le saco los 200w Rms porque sin el pre-amp. suena como si tendria 50w el ampli no mas...

Ahh una preguntita mas hazard_1998 el filtro de realimentacion el C3 en el diagrama que me pasaste es de 22uf Bi-Polar mi duda es el voltaje por 25v estaria bien?

tengo este tambien 

un amigo dijo que lo armó y suena bastante bien es mas yo lo escuche ese hermoso sonido valvular pero mi duda es usarlo para este circuito que vos me pasaste metera ruido? o entregara mucha ganancia para tu diagrama?


----------



## djwash (Ago 11, 2011)

Estos son los primeros PCB´s que hice cuando la agarre la mano a la plancha...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/album.php?albumid=549

Persevera y triunfaras...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 11, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> Hola disculpen si estoy medio boludo hoy tengo mi mamá enferma....
> 
> Hola hazard_1998 como andas? mira te comento tengo mas de 1000 valvulas de todo tipo 12ax7 6eu7 Etc Etc y como me an dicho que las valvulas suenan bastante bien queria darle un toque de estilo al amplificador que estoy armando poniendole un pre-amplificador Valvular osea no para microfono ni nada por el estilo. Sino para preamplificar al audio que viene con muy baja ganancia desde un mp3 por ejemplo...
> osea para sacarle todo el jugo al amplificador ya que para lo que lo necesito la señal de entrada es muy baja y necesita un pre-amp. asi le saco los 200w Rms porque sin el pre-amp. suena como si tendria 50w el ampli no mas...
> ...



mira, el circuito que te pase (amplificador 200w) entrega, con 60Vcc en la fuente (ojo que hay que chequear cuanto se cae la fuente a plena potencia) 175w en 8 ohms, y cerca de 250w en 4 ohms (antes que actue el circuito del limite de corriente.), la sensibilidad es de 1Vrms de entrada para entregar dicha potencia, eso por un lado, por el otro, la subjetividad de que suena mas o menos de tal potencia... ojo, porque todo depende, de que señal de entrada tenes, que sensibilidad de parlante tenes, ademas, tenes que tener bien en claro, que el promedio de la señal de audio en una grabacion, esta 6dB por debajo del pico maximo, esto quiere decir, que el promedio de la potencia entregada durante un pasaje musical dado, es de la CUARTA PARTE de la potencia pico de dicho pasaje.

los capacitores bipolares de 22uF deben ser de 63V indefectiblemente.


----------



## alemayol (Ago 11, 2011)

> mira, el circuito que te pase (amplificador 200w) entrega, con 60Vcc en la fuente



perdon no son 200w con 50v en la fuente?¿ con 60v yo lo estoy alimentando el diagrama trabaja con 
100v simetricos...

A plena potencia baja aproximadamente 3volts por rama en 8 ohms !!!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 11, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> perdon no son 200w con 50v en la fuente?¿ con 60v yo lo estoy alimentando el diagrama trabaja con
> 100v simetricos...


se entienden que las tensiones que te dije son por rama, osea, 50v+50v o 60v+60v


----------



## alemayol (Ago 11, 2011)

> se entienden que las tensiones que te dije son por rama, osea, 50v+50v o 60v+60v


sis jaja eso lo entendi perfecto a lo que voy es que el diagrama que me pasaste se alimenta con 50v por rama no con 60v por rama !!! 

O vos quisiste decir que el ampli con 50v por rama tira 175w en 8ohms? y que con 60v por rama tira los 200w?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 11, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> ...A plena potencia baja aproximadamente 3volts por rama en 8 ohms !!!


entonces, si tenes 57V por rama en 8 ohms tendias al rededor de 35.35V eficaces a la salida maximos antes del recorte, osea 156W en 8ohms (con 1 volt eficaz a la entrada..)
ventila bien con una buena turbina el disipador eh!



alemayol dijo:


> sis jaja eso lo entendi perfecto a lo que voy es que el diagrama que me pasaste se alimenta con 50v por rama no con 60v por rama !!!
> 
> O vos quisiste decir que el ampli con 50v por rama tira 175w en 8ohms? y que con 60v por rama tira los 200w?



nonnononononnonono!
el ampli es de 125W en 8ohms y 200W en 4 ohms con 50+50Vcc

con 60+60V entrega mas potencia, hasta cierto limite, obviamente con mas tension de señal de entrada.


----------



## alemayol (Ago 11, 2011)

> el ampli es de 125W en 8ohms y 200W en 4 ohms con 50+50Vcc



we entendi que era de 200w en 8ohms !! pero bueno ya le cambie los preset por los que me dijiste me salieron 5 pesos cada uno y anda de 10 !!! y es potencia de sobra para mi casa !!!


----------



## djwash (Ago 11, 2011)

Tengo que hacer unos PCB´s, si puedo imprimir mañana los haré el sabado, grabare un video paso a paso y lo subo a Youtube, me hice una cuenta hace unos dias pero no he subido nada aun...

Te explico como los hago yo, y veras que varian algunas cosas con el monton de tutoriales que hay.

Fabricacion de PCB por djwash:

Para empezar no es necesario que sea con un PCB definitivo, pueden probar con lineas de diferente grosor, curvas, pads de varios tamaños, texto, ground, etc...

Materiales:

1_Plancha, que tenga selector de temperatura, en lo posible la opcion "Algodon" que es la que nas funciona entre las planchas que probe.

2_Trapo de algodon no tan grueso, una remera puede ser, de 50x50cm aprox.

3_Rodillo de impresora, es una varilla de acero de unos 40cm que tiene una goma que lo cubre a lo largo, en lo posible que no este reseco.

4_Placa virgen.

5_*Lija* fina, *NO* virulana, la lija mas fina que consigan.

6_Alcohol etílico, *no* de quemar, *no* isipropilico, *no* thiner, *no* aguarras, *no* bencina, *no* nafta, *alcohol etílico*.

7_Pedazo de madera, de mdf, fibrofacil, o aglomerado *liso y plano* mas grande que la placa.

8_Cinta de papel.

9_Impresion hecha con laser sobre papel brillante, se pide asi, papel brillante, lo usan para hacer tarjetitas, es como el de las fotos pero sin la marca "Kodak" o similar atras y no tan brillante, es igual de los dos lados.

10_Servilleta de papel o papel higienico, o una toalla o similar *limpia*.

11_Bandeja de unos 5cm de profundidad mas grande que la placa.

12_Agua caliente (no hirviendo pero como para tomar un té).
Manos a la obra:

Para preparar la placa, si es nueva, limpiar con alcohol etilico hasta que no haya manchas, no tocar con los dedos, manejar por los bordes. Si no es nueva, si ya paso por una planchada sin exito o esta un poco oxidada, apoyar sobre una superficie plana limpia(no la madera esa es para despues), hecharle un poco de alcohol y pasarle la lija fina suavemente de arriba hacia abajo, y despues de izquierda a derecha, esto es para dejar la superficie un poco aspera, ligeramente rustica, para facilitar la adherencia del toner. Muchos cometen el error (para mi error) de pasar virulana y dejarla como un espejo, y despues no se les pega el toner, recordemos lo dificil que es pintar el vidrio, es lo mismo, lo que importa es que la placa *no* este "pulida" y que este limpia, libre de grasitud, para eso el alcohol.

Tomamos la impresion y la cortamos de modo que quede un borde en cada lado, no en todos los lados, solo en dos lados opuestos.

Medimos y doblamos el papel impreso en un lado, lo doblamos bien pasandole la uña o similar, que no quede redondeado el doblez, pegas por atraz con cinta de papel.

Estiras de manera que quede lo mas tirante posible el papel, ya que cuando se caliente se dilatara, y si sobra algo se puede correr, doblamos bien, pegamos con cinta por atras, y listo para planchar.

Pones la plancha a calentar, pones la madera sobre una superficie plana y firme, pones la placa con el papel hacia arriba, pones sobre la placa el trapo de algodon, ten a mano el rodillo de goma de impresora.

*Planchado*: "Cuando la plancha caliente bien, la apoyas sobre el trapo con la placa debajo, la dejas unos 30 segundos haciendo un poco de presion, no mucha, luego te desplazas hacia los lados, tienes que asegurarte que el medio de la plancha haya pasado por los bordes, el mismo tiempo por los cuatro lados, puedes detenerte en los cuatro lados unos segundos en cada uno. Todo esto debe durar 1 minuto y medio mas o menos."

Dejas la plancha a un lado y retiras el trapo, rapidemente tomas el rodillo y lo pasas sobre la placa haciendo poca presion e incrementandola a medida que se enfria, de arriba hacia abajo, y de izquierda a derecha, no dejes que se enfrie al todo, y vuelves a repetir el *planchado* dos veces mas, en total la planchas tres (3) veces y pasas el rodillo tres (3) veces.

Con el rodillo eliminas la posibilidad de que no se pegue por mala calidad de toner, papel muy absorvente, mucho o poco calor, mucha o poca presion, etc.

Ahora tomas la bandeja y le hechas el agua caliente, metes la placa ahi y te vas a tomar un té con el agua que sobro.

Antes que se enfrie completamente retiras el papel con los dedos o con un cepillo de dientes.

Al acido y listo, deberias tener tu placa lista para perforar.

Me demoro un poco escribir esto, asi lo hago yo y los resultados estan en mi album, es cuestion que prueben, asi descubren bien los tiempos de calor, de rodillo, a veces con un solo planchado/rodillado queda listo, a veces no, yo siempre hago tres.

Espero que le sirva a alguno, y en este tema se ha hablado de todo, desde un ampli, pre, gabinete, pcb, valvulas... Va a pasar un moderador y quien sabe que haga jeje...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 11, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> we entendi que era de 200w en 8ohms !! pero bueno ya le cambie los preset por los que me dijiste me salieron 5 pesos cada uno y anda de 10 !!! y es potencia de sobra para mi casa !!!


para que tengas un poquito mas claro el tema...

la potencia de salida de cualquier equipo, clase AB o B con fuente partida es:

Po≈((Vcc - VTRdrop)/√2)²/RL

en este caso, ((57Vcc-7V)/√2)²/8 ≈156.25w

djwash, te paso un dato, si la placa no esta muy oxidada, olvidate de lijarla, usa fosfatizante!.. te saca toda la grasa y oxido de la placa, le das con eso, la enjuagas con agua y la secas al toque, con papel higienico y secamanos, o secador de pelo... y a la plancha!


----------



## alemayol (Ago 11, 2011)

> Espero que le sirva a alguno, y en este tema se ha hablado de todo, desde un ampli, pre, gabinete, pcb, valvulas... Va a pasar un moderador y quien sabe que haga jeje...



Tenes razon pero todos aprendemos algo no? nos estamos ayudando entre si !! 

mañana voy a probar de hacer un pbc !! aver si me saleee


----------



## djwash (Ago 11, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> djwash, te paso un dato, si la placa no esta muy oxidada, olvidate de lijarla, usa fosfatizante!.. te saca toda la grasa y oxido de la placa, le das con eso, la enjuagas con agua y la secas al toque, con papel higienico y secamanos, o secador de pelo... y a la plancha!.



Y donde consigo un fosfatizante? primera vez que escucho algo asi...

Y mucha lija adelgazas la capa de cobre y favoreces que se dañe el borde de la pista por los surcos en el proceso de acido. Ya casi no lijo, a menos que haya estado tirada por ahi, la mayoria de las veces compro, limpio y plancho.

Gracias por el dato, aunque nom queda claro aun...

Veo que estan al pie del cañon jaja


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 11, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Y donde consigo un fosfatizante? primera vez que escucho algo asi...
> 
> Y mucha lija adelgazas la capa de cobre y favoreces que se dañe el borde de la pista por los surcos en el proceso de acido. Ya casi no lijo, a menos que haya estado tirada por ahi, la mayoria de las veces compro, limpio y plancho.
> 
> ...



mira, vas a la ferreteria amiga, y le decis: buen dia ferretero, me da 1 litro de fosfatizante?, -aqui tiene- cuanto es?, -$15- aqui tiene, guarde el cambio

jaja
si no conseguis en la ferreteria, pregunta en una pintureria...

es lo que se usa para desoxidar las chapas de hierro, caños oxidados etc etc, antes de volver a pintarlos con esmalte...

para que te des una idea, lo mas dificil que planche, fue una placa  doble faz con integrados encapsuladoTSSOP y pistas de 10mils... (claro  con papel azul press&peel)


----------



## djwash (Ago 11, 2011)

Ok, gracias, aunque en las ferreterias amigas voy a pedir pan, facturas, o golosinas, imaginate como reaccionan, si no llegan a conocer el fosfatizante me van a tirar con una bomba periferica...

Voy a ver que consigo, gracias hazard!

alemayol: suerte con el pcb, que es facil, y si lo que armas no tiene impresos tuyos me parece que como que le falta algo...

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 12, 2011)

También se vende en las piturerias y es un producto muy conocido, asi que no te hagas problemas, se lo conoce hace unos 40 años imaginate


----------



## alemayol (Ago 12, 2011)

> mira, vas a la ferreteria amiga, y le decis: buen dia ferretero, me da 1 litro de fosfatizante?, -aqui tiene- cuanto es?, -$15- aqui tiene, guarde el cambio



Jajajaja que capo el "ferretero"


----------



## Holas (Ago 12, 2011)

Pero que mètodo usan , porque la serigrafìa , es muy lento el proceso para hacer 1 sola plaqueta . Lo que mas combiene es el planchado .Eso si , es màs propenso a que se te levante el cobre , con la plancha...


----------



## mnicolau (Ago 12, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> djwash, te paso un dato, si la placa no esta muy oxidada, olvidate de lijarla, usa fosfatizante!.. te saca toda la grasa y oxido de la placa, le das con eso, la enjuagas con agua y la secas al toque, con papel higienico y secamanos, o secador de pelo... y a la plancha!



Hola Hazard, buen dato ese ... cómo lo aplicás en la placa?

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 12, 2011)

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Hazard, buen dato ese ... cómo lo aplicás en la placa?
> 
> Saludos


con papel higienico, o estopa... usa guantes


----------



## mnicolau (Ago 12, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> con papel higienico, o estopa... usa guantes



Bárbaro... gracias lo voy a probar.

Saludos


----------



## djwash (Ago 12, 2011)

Holas dijo:


> Pero que mètodo usan , porque la serigrafìa , es muy lento el proceso para hacer 1 sola plaqueta . Lo que mas combiene es el planchado .Eso si , es màs propenso a que se te levante el cobre , con la plancha...



Todos estamos hablando de el proceso de planchado, y el fosfatizante es para limpiar la placa sin lija ni virulana.

Que se levante el cobre es porque le mandas la plancha directo sobre el la placa con la impresion, minimo tenes que poner unas dos o tres hojas de papel, o un trapo de algodon como hago yo... Si el cobre se oscurece o se pone de colores, te pasaste de temperatura...


----------

